# [ACPI/APM] - Pb d'extinction du PC [résolu]

## knoax

Bonjour

J'ai récemment installé une gentoo sur un vieux PC (Pentium III 800Mhz)

J'ai compilé mon noyau de manière à mettre en dur les modules ACPI et APM dans le noyau.

Mais lorsque je fais

```

#shutdown -h now

```

Gentoo se déconnecte correctement, arrete les disques et l'informe sur l'écran mais n'éteint pas le PC.

Si des personnes ont des idées je serai preneur

Merci

Knoax

====================================================================

====================================================================

SOLUTION du PB par El_Goretto

Les cartes mère CUV4X soit des VIA de l'époque sont assez problématique car les constructeurs ne répondaient pas exactement aux specs

Néanmoins pour corriger le pb, il a fallu flasher le BIOS avec la dernière version stable du BIOS de la carte.

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé

====================================================================

====================================================================

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Je propose juste comme ça: un problème avec l'acpi  au niveau de la table dsdt peut-être ?

(je sais bien que je fais attention à ça maintenant)

installe le compilateur intel : iasl

puis fait: 

#cat /proc/acpid/dsdt > dsdt

#iasl -d dsdt

#iasl -tc dsdt.dsl

Si il ya des érreure c'est peut-être ça la cause.... (ce n'est que supposition..avant que je ne me rends compte des problèmes avec ça, malgrès les érreures mon pc sous linux fonctionnait bien...)

----------

## nemo13

 *knoax wrote:*   

> Gentoo se déconnecte correctement, arrete les disques et l'informe sur l'écran mais n'éteint pas le PC.

 Bonsoir,

Ceci peut être symptomatique d'un

```
sys-apps/sysvinit
```

pas à jour.

Mais à priori ton install est neuve   :Confused: 

si yapa d'autres idées qui arrivent ,passes un 

```
emerge -1a sysvinit
```

A+

----------

## knoax

Merci pour votre aide nemo13 et Kazuya

J'ai essayé de suivre vos conseils mais le pb est apparu plus vite que prévu.

Lorsque je fais 

```

# ls /proc

=> je n'observe pas de apci ou apcid

```

J'ai refais des tests (non concluant)

J'ai mis en plus de l'acpi le support apm et rien de plus

J'ai recompilé le noyau et installé.

Lorsque j'ai booté sur le nouveau noyau j'ai pu voir un apm dans le répertoire /proc

Cela signifie-t-il que mon Pc Pentium III 800 MHz est trop vieux pour supporter l'acpi.

D'après ce que j'avais compris l'acpi était le remplaçant de l'apm qui est moins apprécié

Si des personnes ont des idées sur le sujet, je serai ravi de les essayer

Merci

Knoax

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

ayant vu ceci dans la page de manuel pour shutdown: OPTIONS -P Halt action is to turn off the power.

Que te donne le résultat de cette commande ? (je ne l'ai pas testée sous gentoo, mais sous freebsd cela éteint mon pc):

```
#shutdown -P now
```

----------

## El_Goretto

APM peut complètement passer à la trappe dans ton noyau, cher Knoax, effectivement ACPI peut faire tout le boulot.

Tu peux tenter la configuration minimale de ce côté pour mettre hors de cause la config noyau: tu actives juste ACPI sans aucune des sous-options de la catégorie ACPI.

Et bien sûr, tu jettes quand même un coup d'oeil rapide sur ton BIOS, parce que bon, on ne sait jamais...  :Smile: 

A priori, il y a de fortes chances que "le" PIII-800 (braves bêtes) supporte l'ACPI, c'était le cas du mien il me semble. D'après Wikipédia, le support de l'ACPI était dans Win98, et il s'agit de la même période que le P3-800. Ou alors t'as vraiment pas de bol et une carte-mère toute moisie...

Courage Padawan, et que la force du noyal soit avec toi  :Wink: 

----------

## Desintegr

Tout est bien configuré dans le BIOS ? (ACPI ? APM ? PNP ?)

Vérifie que l'APM est bien activé dans le noyau grep APM /usr/src/linux/.config.

Pour certains BIOS, il faut également activer l'option CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF.

Ensuite, essaye de démarrer avec l'option acpi=off apm=on apm=power-off dans grub et peut-être en ajoutant apm power_off=1 aux options des modules.

Il faudrait aussi regarder ce que dit l'ACPI/APM du noyau avec dmesg ou dans /var/log. Tu peux même peut-être activer des options de debug pour avoir plus d'informations.

----------

## knoax

Merci à tout le monde pour votre interet à mon pb et pour vos conseils.

J'ai suivi tous vos conseils dont voici les résultats

- conseil de Kazuya

Utiliser la commande

```

#shutdown -P now

```

Cette commande n'était pas mon ordi, elle me demande de tapper le mot de passe root ou de faire ctrl+D pour continuer

Si je fais ctrl+D, la machine recommence sont cycle de dméarrage sans reboot de la machine ( ne fais pas appelle ou bios, elle recommance des différent runlevel)

Si je tape le mot de passe root, j'ai tout de suite la main, j'ai le prompt.

- Conseil de El Goretto

J'ai regardé dans le bios je n'ai rien trouvé à propos de l'acpi

J'ai alors cherché sur le net s'il y avait un manuel de la carte mère VT694Z CUV4X

Il semble que la carte supporte l'apm (que je n'ai pas trouvé non plus) et qu'elle peut supporter l'ACPI.

Mais il semble que je dois flasher le bios.

Donc mon pb vient surement de la, mon bios ne supporte pas encore l'acpi.

Il me reste à flasher le bios en espérant que tout ce passera bien

Si des personnes ont des info sur l'acpi et la carte mère vt694Z-CUV4X je serai preneur

Merci encore pour votre aide

Knoax

----------

## El_Goretto

Allez, hop, tu me dois une bouteille de champomy  :Wink: 

Bonne nouvelle: support du "enhanced" ACPI et support APM (mais aucun paramétrage dans le BIOS, d'après le manuel).

Mauvaise nouvelle: c'est un chipset VIA... de la "grande" époque, celle où ils ne prennaient même pas la peine d'implémenter toutes les specs des standards (incompatibilités PCI, ports USB qui piquent un roupillon, etc).

----------

## knoax

Merci El_Goretto  pour tes conseils.

Tu veux du champony avec tout ce que je t'ai déjà filé (12 caisses de tourtel...Paul... ^_^) tu es dur.

Mais ok pour du champomy, mais si tu continu à ce rythme, tu vas devenir raisonnable.

J'aime bien ta bonne nouvelle mais ta mauvaise nouvelle je ne suis pas sur de saisir toutes les subtilité. En effet ça ne me dit pas les conclusions.

Car l'usb et le pci fonctionne correctement avec cette carte mère. (certes c'est pas des foudre de guerre mais ça fonctionne sans roupiller)

Je suis désolé je n'ai pas tout compris cher mentor gentoo, je ne suis qu'un simple noob padawan de la gentoo.

Peux tu me faire une conclusion de tes idées?

C'est à dire que dois je faire pour résoudre mon pb , à moins que mon pb ne peut etre résolu.

Flashé ou ne pas flashé mon bios telle est ma question ?

Merci encore pour ton aide El_Goretto

Knoax

----------

## El_Goretto

Si t'es chaud (t'as pas prévu de faire tester à madame le disjoncteur ce soir là, et tu as éloigné le chat du câble d'alim'), et que tu n'es pas à la dernière version stable du BIOS, flashe, n'hésite pas, c'est très courant que cela résolve un tas de problèmes sur du VIA... (vécu inside avec un appareil photo numérique non reconnu avant flash).

Le sous-entendu était juste que les chipsets VIA de l'époque (oui, je suis gentil) sont tout moisis.

----------

## knoax

Merci encore à toi El_Goretto de tes conseils

Donc hier j'ai flashé mon bios à la dernière version stable.

Et maintenant dès que je fais un

```

# shutdown -h now

```

Le PC s'éteint sans soucis

ça c'est la bonne nouvelle.

La mauvaise nouvelle, c'est que depuis 2 jours j'arrivais à avoir le net avec ma clé USB wifi WG111T.

Depuis que j'ai flashé le bios (donc je n'ai rien changé à mes fichiers de config ni rien ni autre), je n'ai plus le net.

Mais ça ... c'est un autre post ^_^

En tout cas merci à tout le monde de votre aide

Je suis ravi de connaitre un forum aussi réactif que celui ci.

Merci encore

Knoax

----------

## El_Goretto

 *knoax wrote:*   

> La mauvaise nouvelle, c'est que depuis 2 jours j'arrivais à avoir le net avec ma clé USB wifi WG111T.

 

VIA, USB... Hahaha, je savais que mon CAP en Voyance me  servirait un jour  :Smile: 

C'est peut être tout con, mais si la façon dont ton USB est "présenté" au système a changé avec l'uprade du BIOS, peut être que udev a pensé qu'ils'agit d'une autre interface réseau et lui à collé un autre identifiant que l'ancien (wlan1 ou eth1 autre).

Si c'est çà, c'est simple, regarde du côté des persistences rules (/etc/udev/rules.d).

Si c'est pas çà... ben ça devient intéressant  :Wink: 

----------

## knoax

Bonsoir tout le monde

Tu avais raison El_Goretto ton CAP de voyance à bien porté ses fruits.

Pour résoudre mon dernier pb, il m'a fallu recompiler mon noyau et tout refonctionne comme avant.

J'ai de nouveau le net.

Merci à tout le monde et merci à toi El_Goretto pour tous tes conseils

Knoax

----------

